# Opera mini not displaying web pages completely



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

My Sharp Alice phone has a pre loaded opera mini 5.1 which used to display web pages properly but is not able to display the very same web pages it used to display properly earlier. I tried changing the "mobile view" option but the page is still not loading completely. I tried an earlier version of opera and that failed to load it completely too. I tried resetting phone to factory settings but still no change. But surprisingly my phones default browser loads the page just fine. Can someone tell me the settings I should apply in opera mini or some other web browser for mobile phones? Thanks in advance


----------



## ogion (Jun 3, 2010)

Try opera mini 6.1. If that doesn't work either go to settings and look for 'load images' to be checked.


----------

